# can i use a bob trap for this



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

hi do you thing if i put a bob trap door on the enternce of this trap will it work?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I suppose you could put a bob trap just about anywhere, as long as you train your birds to use it. If it's up off the bottom, they'll need enough room inside to safely spread their wings and flutter down once through the trap. Looks like it would work on yours. Although, what is that? I don't see an entrance to the loft?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I suppose you could put a bob trap just about anywhere, as long as you train your birds to use it. If it's up off the bottom, they'll need enough room inside to safely spread their wings and flutter down once through the trap. Looks like it would work on yours. Although, what is that? I don't see an entrance to the loft?


yea you can not see the inside because i have not pulled down the flap


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, okay  Makes sense now


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Of course, just make sure you make a small landing platform outside. Dave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

its looks like you nailed a chicken crate sideways to your coop , I would think something with a little bit more depth would suit you better ,at least two feet wide preferably ... then if you move the avairy down a foot lower you could either make your trap on top of that right into your loft or make a landing board off the side of the avairy..


----------

